# Charcoal Basket



## burnt fingers (Mar 25, 2010)

I am making a charcoal basket and wondered how big it should be. Should it be as big as I can get into my firebox.


----------



## 200xga (Mar 25, 2010)

what are u smokin in


----------



## burnt fingers (Mar 25, 2010)

I don't know the technical name. Its the barrel type with offset firebox.


----------



## mr500 (Mar 25, 2010)

One word YES!!!!!


----------



## 200xga (Mar 25, 2010)

the reason i ask is you can probably find someone on here that has already made one for your type smoker and could give you some ideas.  all i can say is make sure you have some space under the basket.


----------



## burnt fingers (Mar 25, 2010)

I don't know what its called, its a horizontal barrel with an offset firebox.


----------



## mr500 (Mar 25, 2010)

Wher did u buy it? Is it a chargriller? Brinkman? etc..


----------



## countryboy19 (Mar 25, 2010)

The bigger the better in most cases. I have a UDS that I made. The charcoal basket is about 15" diameter and 12" deep. Starting with a heaping basket I only get about 15 hours of 225-250 temps out of it. I wish I could get more because the last time I did butts they barely made it at 15 hours and the smoker was dying down. I just foiled them and put them in the cooler to let the residual heat get the centers. The one pulled a little tougher than the other so I know it could have used a little more time in the heat.

18" diameter would've been better.


----------



## burnt fingers (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks, thats what I'll do. One thing should be mentioned, that when working with this material, be careful with edges. When I got through I looked like I'd been in a knife fight and lost. LOL


----------



## burnt fingers (Mar 26, 2010)

I got it from Sears, it's a BBQ Pro. Can grill with charcoal or smoke with coal or wood.


----------



## buck futta (Apr 13, 2010)

This is so very true, expanded steel is an unforgiving b**ch! I have a nice 3" cut on my shin from where the basket grabbed my shoelace and decided to bite my leg. Nothing serious, just about knocked me on my ass though. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Burnt Fingers, try to get expanded stainless if you can. It'll burn much cleaner so you don't really have to worry about breaking it in. My local metal shop had that galvanized crap which is coated in zinc, after some searching the guy found a nice piece of stainless 3/4" that was about 4 'x 3' and only cost me $30. Also wipe it down good with some acetone/ nail polish remover to get rid of the oil and rinse with water.


----------

